
Show HN: GoBlog – Free Blogging Platform Written in Go - farazfazli
http://github.com/GetGoBlog/GoBlog
======
kup0
Is this an actual service accepting actual signups? If so, please realize your
login form and signup process are not HTTPS and therefore do not even have
minimum security.

~~~
farazfazli
Hi,

We just finished working on this a few days ago for the GopherGala hackathon.
We will be adding HTTPS soon.

\- Faraz

------
farazfazli
Hello all, if you like GoBlog and are interested in hiring me, please reach
out to me at farazfazli@gmail.com

